# Difficulty Paying Silver Sands Levy



## JulieC (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi

Have been trying unsuccessfully to pay Sliver Sands 2007 levies for months now.

The fax number listed on their bill does not work -- even tried having an international operator dial it.

I tried sending a wire transfer and my bank could not get it to go through.

I tried the email address I had used for the past 2 years and have gotten no reply.

Has anyone else experienced difficulty? 

If anyone has a fax # or  email address there that they have used successfully, I would very appreciate your sharing it.

Thanks!

Julie


----------



## Dottie (Mar 3, 2007)

I sent my payment by email to "Elaine" <levy2@goodtime.co.za> 

I split the CC info into 2 different emails.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2007)

In the RCI directory there are 4 Silverssands resorts listed.  Below is the info that is shown for each.  Perhaps a call to one of these phone numbers might get you some help. 

 Silversands  ( #0956 )
16 Erskine Terrace, Addington Beach
P.O. Box 10305
Durban,  , 4001 , South Africa  Phone: 031-3321140 
www.goodersonvacations.com 
silversandsreservations@goodersons.co.za 

 Silversands Gordons Bay  ( #3082 )
Faure Marine Drive
2 Silvesands Ulex Road
Gordons Bay,  , 7140 , South Africa  Phone: 021-8562686 
www.firstresorts.co.za 
silversands@firstresorts.co.za 

 Silversands II  ( #1298 )
16 Eskrine Terrace
Addington Beach
Durban,  , 4001 , South Africa  Phone: 031-332-7391 


 Silversands III  ( #1602 )
16 Eskrine Terrace
Addington Beach
Durban,  , 4001 , South Africa  Phone: 031-332-7391


----------



## JulieC (Mar 3, 2007)

*Thanks!*

This is really helpful!

Thanks Dottie & Jim!


----------



## sfsailors (Mar 23, 2007)

*Using a Paypal debit card*

The best way to pay the MF is using a paypal debit card. This debit card work as credit card if you have fund in your account otherwise noone can charge on it. First you transfer money from your bank account to your debit card  ( about the amount of your MF)then you pay for your MF. If someone know your debit card number, they can't do anything about it.


----------

